# Potential copyright issues due to early drafts?



## SerenataImmortale (Jul 11, 2012)

Okay, confession time.  
When I was young and naive I used to write... *sigh*... fanfiction. 
I won't join in on the fanfiction debate, but I will admit that I am not exactly proud of what I wrote back at that age. 
Long story short, the novel I'm working on now started out in its earliest forms as a fanfiction that I put online for about a month when I was fourteen before I took it down. I am now almost twenty, and the story lost any connections to the work it was based off of, and over many, many, drafts, it has morphed into something entirely different and unrelated.  
But I can't deny where it came from.
What will this mean when the time comes to publish it? Legally, will I have to acknowledge that this was once an online fanfiction, or can my earliest and more embarrassing draft go unsaid?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 11, 2012)

I would think if all of the character currently in it are your own creations then there wouldn't be a problem. Even if fanfiction was your original inspiration and base.


----------



## Baron (Jul 11, 2012)

If it's lost all connection with the original why should you mention it?


----------



## Potty (Jul 11, 2012)

Most stories these days could be classed as fan fiction... even if you didn't "realise" you were a fan; Take Suzanne Collins for example.

Did I bring that up again? Yes, yes I think I did.

So I wouldn't worry too much, as mentioned above, if it's pretty much you own work there isn't much point mentioning it... and even if someone does spot the connection just deny all knowledge... like Suzanne Collins.


----------



## Baron (Jul 11, 2012)

Potty said:


> Most stories these days could be classed as fan fiction... even if you didn't "realise" you were a fan; Take Suzanne Collins for example.
> 
> Did I bring that up again? Yes, yes I think I did.
> 
> So I wouldn't worry too much, as mentioned above, if it's pretty much you own work there isn't much point mentioning it... and even if someone does spot the connection just deny all knowledge... like Suzanne Collins.


Not mine, mate


----------



## Potty (Jul 11, 2012)

Baron said:


> Not mine, mate



I haven't read it yet, but with a name like "Star War factor" I'm not holding my breath :loyal:


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 11, 2012)

ohhh burn lol did the notifications get turned off again potty? or did you grow a pair ^^ (I tease, I tease)


----------



## Baron (Jul 11, 2012)

Potty said:


> I haven't read it yet, but with a name like "Star War factor" I'm not holding my breath :loyal:



You're looking at the wrong "Star Wars", it has nothing to do with James T. Kirk, Picard and co.  The idea starts with Ronald Reagan's schemes.  Even James Cameron nicked some of my ideas but I won't tell you more because it would give too much away.


----------



## Potty (Jul 11, 2012)

Baron said:


> it has nothing to do with James T. Kirk, Picard and co.



Nor does star wars.

Don't touch me! I'm on fire!


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 11, 2012)

He has a point Baron, are you thinking of Star Trek? Star wars has lightsabers and jedi knights and ewoks


----------



## Baron (Jul 11, 2012)

Potty said:


> Nor does star wars.
> 
> Don't touch me! I'm on fire!



Good spot


----------



## Baron (Jul 11, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> He has a point Baron, are you thinking of Star Trek? Star wars has lightsabers and jedi knights and ewoks


That should tell you how little the book has to do with that "Star Wars" then.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 11, 2012)

^^ I don't, you seem like the sneaky smart type, you could have done that on purpose just to prove your point *eyes you wearily*


----------



## Baron (Jul 11, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> ^^ I don't, you seem like the sneaky smart type, you could have done that on purpose just to prove your point *eyes you wearily*



Wearily or warily?  There's a difference, you know.


----------



## SerenataImmortale (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the feedback, I appreciate it! And I definitely feel more relieved now.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 11, 2012)

Baron said:


> Wearily or warily? There's a difference, you know.



A little of both apply, but to be honest I did mean warily. Bad fingers -_- I often do that write there when I mean to write their, or quite when I meant quiet, right when I meant write lol

Anyways glad you8 feel better and good luck boldly going where no man has gone before!


----------



## Cefor (Jul 11, 2012)

Look at the success that abomination _Fifty Shades of Grey_ is having... that used to be Twilight fanfiction. It's not now... but people know about it. Whether that's a good thing or a bad thing is not really my place to guess. Oops, did I say abomination? I meant 'that risqué novel'.

If it's not visibly fanfiction (no mention of trademarked names, etc) then you'll be fine


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh gawd.... my sons babysitter was going on and on about how amazing it was and how unique the characters were and I wanted to hit something. Really? You think a super rich, melancholy man with a perfect body who sulks until he meets his "perfect women" who leads a perfectly normal life until she meets him is original?! REALLY?!


----------



## Baron (Jul 11, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> A little of both apply, but to be honest I did mean warily. Bad fingers -_- I often do that write there when I mean to write their, or quite when I meant quiet, right when I meant write lol
> 
> Anyways glad you8 feel better and good luck boldly going where no man has gone before!


There are some of the first drafts on the Tavern Fiction Critique forum, check them out.

*unabashed plug*


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 11, 2012)

The original story and characters were your copyright and remain your copyright *unless* you assigned copyright to the website it was originally published on. Does the website still exist? If it does, check their terms and conditions and see if publishing it on the site automatically assigns them the copyright, unlikely, but check. It may have reserved the right to publish it, _on that site_, for a year or in perpetuity, the latter is what *WritersHub* ask you to agree to, I won't, so they see nothing from me - Though that doesn't mean you cannot publish it elsewhere, it just means that they can publish it continuously, or once a month/year/decade, but they don't _own the copyright_, they only have a right to publish. If the site has disappeared into electronic dust, then I would suggest that the rights would automatically revert to you anyway. Either way, if in essence the story is different but only the characters remain the same, I doubt you have anything to worry about anyway.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 11, 2012)

Baron said:


> There are some of the first drafts on the Tavern Fiction Critique forum, check them out.
> 
> *unabashed plug*




Is that an order sir?


----------



## Baron (Jul 11, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> Is that an order sir?


No but if you read them you have to hit the "like" button on the Facebook page - third link down in signature.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 11, 2012)

Baron said:


> No but if you read them you have to hit the "like" button on the Facebook page - third link down in signature.



Oh Captain, you are a harsh taskmaster!


----------



## movieman (Jul 12, 2012)

SerenataImmortale said:


> What will this mean when the time comes to publish it? Legally, will I have to acknowledge that this was once an online fanfiction, or can my earliest and more embarrassing draft go unsaid?



The #1 best-selling book on Amazon that's sold about a bazillion copies over the last few months was originally Twilight fan-fiction. So it doesn't have to be a big problem if you removed all the original connections.


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 12, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> Oh gawd.... my sons babysitter was going on and on about how amazing it was and how unique the characters were and I wanted to hit something. Really? You think a super rich, melancholy man with a perfect body who sulks until he meets his "perfect women" who leads a perfectly normal life until she meets him is original?! REALLY?!



It's romance, sex, and love that the readers are responding to, in my best educated guess.

Wrap it up in original characters, or cliche characters, people will devour it either way.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 12, 2012)

I just hate when people try and tell me how orignal and unique something is when it's clearly not.


----------



## Potty (Jul 12, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> I just hate when people try and tell me how orignal and unique something is when it's clearly not.



*Cough*SuzanneCollins*Cough!*


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 12, 2012)

As Blake Snyder (Screenwriting Guru) used to say, "Give me the same thing--only different!"


----------



## SerenataImmortale (Jul 13, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> Oh gawd.... my sons babysitter was going on and on about how amazing it was and how unique the characters were and I wanted to hit something. Really? You think a super rich, melancholy man with a perfect body who sulks until he meets his "perfect women" who leads a perfectly normal life until she meets him is original?! REALLY?!


*shudders* 
Egad...  
I think that's why I feel embarrassed...
... at the thought of sharing any level of commonality with fifty shades of... _IT. _
Oh, well. Not much to be done now. 
Thank you, fourteen-year-old self.


----------



## SerenataImmortale (Jul 13, 2012)

Bloggsworth said:


> The original story and characters were your copyright and remain your copyright *unless* you assigned copyright to the website it was originally published on. Does the website still exist? If it does, check their terms and conditions and see if publishing it on the site automatically assigns them the copyright, unlikely, but check. It may have reserved the right to publish it, _on that site_, for a year or in perpetuity, the latter is what *WritersHub* ask you to agree to, I won't, so they see nothing from me - Though that doesn't mean you cannot publish it elsewhere, it just means that they can publish it continuously, or once a month/year/decade, but they don't _own the copyright_, they only have a right to publish. If the site has disappeared into electronic dust, then I would suggest that the rights would automatically revert to you anyway. Either way, if in essence the story is different but only the characters remain the same, I doubt you have anything to worry about anyway.


Well, it's a bit convoluted, by I did go back and check, and the site basically said they own your soul once you put something on there. However, as bad as that sounds, I think it's like you said - it has been changed (beyond recognition both story AND characters) so there's not much to worry about (I would think) anyways. 
I'll try to get a better grasp on it when I'm a little more alert and less sleepy.


----------

